# xian china



## Jimster (Sep 28, 2012)

I want to visit the terra cotta soldiers in Xian.  What do I need to know about flights, tickets and transportation?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2012)

We went there in '02. I'd suggest using a tour- China doesn't seem to me to be really conducive to independent travel. We used one that doesn't seem to still be around. Xi'an is very well developed for tourism- nice hotels, 'Westernized' food and facilities. Along with the Terra-cotta army, and tomb of the first Emperor, there is a neolithic village excavation and what's known as the 'Wild Goose Pagoda'. If you were going to Beijing, Shanghai, or Hong Kong anyway an add-on to Xi'an would be the logical way to do it. There are frequent flights from every major Chinese city. 

After being there, and meeting one of the farmers who dug up the first terra-cotta heads, I said that I wanted to be there when they cracked Emperor Chin's tomb. But with the humongous mercury poisoning of the soil in the tomb (a replica map of ancient China including rivers made of mercury was inside the tomb) it may never be opened.

Hope your experience there is as unforgettable as ours was.

Jim


----------



## Jimster (Sep 28, 2012)

*X'ian*

Would it be logical to fly in one evening, get up and go to the tc warriors and then fly back to Beijing?  As i recall, i have heard that some people do that.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2012)

Jimster said:


> Would it be logical to fly in one evening, get up and go to the tc warriors and then fly back to Beijing?  As i recall, i have heard that some people do that.



I think there is too much there to see to make a day trip of it. I could see flying there early one morning, then seeing the sights that p.m. and a cultural show (Xi'an has great ones) then at least a walk on the ancient city wall and visit to the Neolithic Village before flying back to Beijing. 

My $.02 worth. I found Xi'an more culturally significant than anything I saw in China except the Forbidden City in Beijing and Tien An Men Square.

Jim


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 28, 2012)

I loved Xi'an. And I hired a great guide. If I can find my travel file, I will forward the information to you. He was a teacher and had great pride in his city.

We saw the Blue Goose Pagoda, the City wali, the Muslim section, as well as the warriors. We flew in the evening before, toured all day, and left the following morning.

I was surprised that the city is so populous. I always envisioned a much smaller city. 

It was my favorite part of our trip. Ian did not care for it. He said he wasn't impressed with lots and lots of crudely done statues. So, it doesn't appeal to everyone.

I remember when the warriors were first discovered and I had always wanted to see them. I loved it.

elaine


----------



## spencersmama (Oct 4, 2012)

@glypnirsgirl, did you travel to China on your own, and then hire a guide?  China (along with most of the world ) is on my list of places to visit some day.  I've had many people, including Chinese citizens and Americans living in China for prolong periods, tell me not to go on our own because there are so many people that try to scam tourists.  DH has gone for business twice and was "taken" by taxi drivers.

@Passepartout, you have been so many places!  I love reading your advice to others.  Thanks for being willing to always share your experiences.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 9, 2013)

I know that this thread has been dormant for awhile. I am looking going back to Asia and was revisiting. Spencersmama, sorry that I did not see your question before.

We booked guides before leaving in every city, except for Hangzhou, that we visited. Another TUG member suggested guides that she had used and they were all fantastic. I have kept a file on the guides and I ran across it when looking at ideas for our future Asian or South Pacific trip. 

I flew into Shanghai - but I went straight from the airport to the train station so that I could catch up to Ian who was there a few weeks earlier than I on business. (His business itinerary changed after I had booked flights). 

Jim Ricks (Passepartout) said that it took him and his wife time to process China. I think that is very accurate. 

We visited many "touristy" spots in China: Forbidden City, Great Wall, Xi'an Warriors --- and at all of the places, we saw very few Occidentals. There were certainly tourists at all of the spots, but most of the tourists were Asian. Some of that may have been attributable to the time that we were there which was first three weeks in November.

In each place, we asked our guide to take us to places where locals eat rather than to touristy places. 

We stopped at a place outside of Mutanyahu that was very rustic. Ian ordered donkey. I had pork with garlic. Everyone in the place were Chinese laborers - obvious from their work boots. Once we ate there, our guide got the idea of what we were interested in and was much more willing to take us to local spots. She took us to a Muslim restaurant in Beijing --- it seemed like sheep was served dozens of different ways. 

While in Xi'an, we asked our guide to take us to local restaurants also. We ate at a Muslim restaurant there as well. 

I found the Muslim quarters in Xi'an to be one of my favorite places on our trip. It was very colorful. We stopped at several small stores to buy items. The stores were interesting. An opening with a counter across the front about 5 feet wide. The merchandise was displayed along the 3 walls and in shelves below the counter. The whole place would be about 5 feet wide and 4 or 5 feet deep - very small, very specialized.

I loved the trip. So much to learn. So much to see.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 9, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I think there is too much there to see to make a day trip of it. I could see flying there early one morning, then seeing the sights that p.m. and a cultural show (Xi'an has great ones) then at least a walk on the ancient city wall and visit to the Neolithic Village before flying back to Beijing.
> 
> My $.02 worth. I found Xi'an more culturally significant than anything I saw in China except the Forbidden City in Beijing and Tien An Men Square.
> 
> Jim



I felt the same way about Xi'an. Xi'an was an ancient silk road cross-roads. As a result, it is much more diverse than many of the other places that we visited. And it had ancient cross-cultural influences. Xi'an has a population of almost 4 million people.

The "sleeper" on our trip was Hangzhou. It is considered one of two "Heavenly Cities" in China. Stunningly gorgeous. Very serene. The biggest attractions are the lake and tea plantations. And even Hangzhou has a population of more than 5 million people.

China is a terrific place to visit. 

elaine


----------



## Laurie (Mar 9, 2013)

Speaking of the Xi'an Terracotta Warriors, 10 of them are now in SF at the Asian Art Museum. I believe it's the first time they've been outside of China, and you can get much closer to them at this exhibit than you can in Xi'an. 

So if you can't make a trip to China, maybe you can make it to SF - special exhibit is there until May 27.  Of course it's not the same.

http://www.asianart.org/exhibitions_index/terracotta-warriors

(We just saw them last week. And I have a great SF hotel recommendation if anyone needs one.     )


----------



## Jimster (Mar 10, 2013)

*warriors*

Actually those 10 have been on tour for 4  or 5 years.  They were in Florence when I was there 5 years ago and London 4 years ago at the British Museum.  They have been to several locations in the US as well. There is even a Fed Ex or UPS commercial made about the transportation of them.  PBS has a show called "Secrets of the Dead" which is about as good a one hour presentation on them as you are going to find.  As to getting close to them, you can get about 2 feet from a select group of them encased at X'ian. One nice thing about X'ian is there is also a place that makes life size versions of them today.  You can also get smaller versions. Nevertheless any time you can see them do it!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 10, 2013)

*replica warriors*

The heads of the warriors are attached individually.  Here is a pic of the replicas with my head on top.  I picked a general, of course, but there are warriors and artisans and archers, etc.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 10, 2013)

Jim - About the only way to get to Xi'an is to fly. It is too far (1000+ miles) to drive. And, as I recall taking the train was almost 2 days --- and about as expensive as flying. 

We flew from Hangzhou to Xi'an and then from Xi'an to Beijing. I think that we did our trip in exactly the reverse order of what we should have. I really prefer to proceed to most hectic to least hectic and we went from least to most.

I still have not found the list of guides that we used. I know that we used Catherine Lu in Beijing --- she guides but also has other guides working for her. I was very happy with "Lucy" who was assigned to us. 

Still looking

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, I have made some progress. I found the site for booking less expensive Chinese air tickets: http://english.ctrip.com/ 


I used a Chinese site similar to priceline for booking our hotel reservations and I got a HUGE room at the Raffles Hotel in Beijing for approximately $120 per night. It was one of the most luxurious hotel rooms I have ever stayed in. Raffles is two long blocks from Forbidden City.

elaine


----------



## Jimster (Mar 10, 2013)

*bejing*

I flew China Eastern Airlines from Bejing to X'ian.  I used points to fly business class, and I have to say it was quite a pleasant flight.  As for hotels in Bejing, I stayed at the Wangfujing Hilton and was upgraded to a suite- absolutely terrific.  I had a huge wet bar, a TV in the Wall in front of the bathtub (it also had a shower), a 48 inch Tv, a den with a printer for my computer and a walk out balcony with a fine view of Bejing.  It was about a 1/2 mile to the Forbidden City but it was adjacent to a huge series of malls on a street closed to vehicular traffic.  One word of warning is appropriate.  Make sure you have a general idea of the cost of taxis before you get in them.  Several times I was quoted outrageous prices by taxi drivers.  At the queue at the airport the first driver quoted 600 juan claiming it was the official rate- he even had a sheet of rates in an acetate sheet protector.  I laughed and told him to find another sucker to prey on.  I got to the hotel for a very modest 90 juan by another taxi.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 12, 2013)

re tours..

"foreign independent travel" (FIT) using "destination management companies" (DMC)
this is becoming more common, not only for people using agents to book luxury hotels
there are now even operators who do this

as well as more tour operators offering more private tours and self guided tours


----------



## dude-luv (Apr 28, 2013)

*Xian and other spots*

Just returned from China after spending 25 days in 6 cities.  The population of Xi'an is nearly 10 million according to our guide.  Thoroughly enjoyed the Terra Cotta Warriors, the Wall and the Muslim district.  Should have rented a bike to go around the wall instead of walking.  Very polluted, not the prettiest city in China.  Don't ever take a taxi from the airport with someone just walking up to you.  Go to the lineup where taxis are distributed.  Taxis in China are very inexpensive, almost ridiculously low.  

Enjoyed Beijing the most but the deal breaker in every city is the pollution.  I get tired of fried everything and long for healthier western food.  I don't like using bottled water for everything but that is a fact of life in China.  Loved the people most.  I actually stayed with a friend for 4 days in a city that had a population of only 4.5 million and because they don't see 'Westerners' very often, I was treated like a rock star.

I believe, and I may be wrong, that there is now a fast train between Xian and Beijing (perhaps 5 hours).  We used China Eastern airlines and had very good service for more than reasonable rates.


----------



## sparty (Jun 18, 2013)

dude-luv said:


> Just returned from China after spending 25 days in 6 cities.  The population of Xi'an is nearly 10 million according to our guide.  Thoroughly enjoyed the Terra Cotta Warriors, the Wall and the Muslim district.  Should have rented a bike to go around the wall instead of walking.  Very polluted, not the prettiest city in China.  Don't ever take a taxi from the airport with someone just walking up to you.  Go to the lineup where taxis are distributed.  Taxis in China are very inexpensive, almost ridiculously low.
> 
> Enjoyed Beijing the most but the deal breaker in every city is the pollution.  I get tired of fried everything and long for healthier western food.  I don't like using bottled water for everything but that is a fact of life in China.  Loved the people most.  I actually stayed with a friend for 4 days in a city that had a population of only 4.5 million and because they don't see 'Westerners' very often, I was treated like a rock star.
> 
> I believe, and I may be wrong, that there is now a fast train between Xian and Beijing (perhaps 5 hours).  We used China Eastern airlines and had very good service for more than reasonable rates.



Was reading this older thread as I am in Shanghai this week. Good advice on things like Taxi's, cities...

On hotels: I like the Renaissance Shanghai Yangtze.. Nice area, lots of shops, things to do, nice rooms and for MR elite they gave a nice suite upgrade to a 2 room, 1.5 bath suite


----------



## Kidpolska (Sep 6, 2013)

If you are ever in Chongqing, the Golden Resources hotel was amazing!


----------

